# Primers



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

What is the deal with primers? This is B.S. that everyone is out. Does everyone have this prob? Or is it just me?:smt076


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I just did a quick search of the major net sellers and none period. I thought I was being stupid when I bought 5k of large pistol primers about a month ago but now I'm glad I did.....and no, I'm not sellin none! :numbchuck:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

They're getting hard to find locally for me. I've got about 500 left and those will go pretty quick.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Now is when you need friends in or close to the business. I was able to get some lately but only through the friendship network. I should be good for 6 or 8 months but will have to cut back at that point.

Good luck


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Only ones I've seen are at gun shows or gunbroker. The price is going up though.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

They are going to transition to the new limited shelf life primers.


----------



## firewokey (Feb 18, 2008)

Limited shelf life? Because we were not buying enough?


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I went to a Gun show today, and everybody that came in with primers was sold out before lunch time. Most of the ammo was gone too. I've found 3 gun shops here in Mobile that has/had primers and loo for them to be sold out soon. One said that they got 30,000 lg rifle primers in last week and sold out 2 hours after calling their first customer. All they have left is pistol and lg mag rifle. I did manage to find some Winchester Large Rifle Standard load primers at one shop for $30.99 per 1000, and they only had 3 boxes.

All you folks that are hoarding stuff, "be Patriotic and spread the wealth around." 
Barak Obama


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> I just did a quick search of the major net sellers and none period. I thought I was being stupid when I bought 5k of large pistol primers about a month ago but now I'm glad I did.....and no, I'm not sellin none! :numbchuck:


Be real glad, the few you can find are getting pretty pricey.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was at a gun show yesterday, and while I was in line to get in, there was a steady string of guys coming out with cases of large and small pistol primers...that they paid $45 per thousand for.

I could not even get to the booths that sold ammo or reloading components, because the aisles were completely packed.


----------

